
Expect a $300,000 tab if you’re a woman in the tech industry - laurex
http://qz.com/631455/a-scientist-cacluated-the-cost-of-not-being-a-straight-man-and-she-wants-a-tax-cut/
======
ctstover
Life Tip: Most of the time, things at work are not going to go your way. Most
of the time, you will not be rewarded, recognized, or even treated fairly. You
will also always see others with seemingly the opposite experience. This is
baseline normal.

Now, when this happens to you, you might be tempted to ask if things are
stacked against you for one reason or another. When you get to this line of
thinking, you should revisit the reasons why life is good, instead of fanning
the flames of political cancers.

